# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Gallery >  >  02/07/2008 - "Demon Boy / Basic Task Completed"

## Oneironaut Zero

*02/07/2008
Dream One:
"Demon Boy / Basic Task Completed" - (w/ Dream Incubation)*

(It had been a while since I'd tried dream incubation, so I decided to try to incubate the first thing that came to mind, which was a sex dream.)
The first thing I remember was walking through a neighborhood, at night. I came to a cul-de-sac, and ran into this really cute, thick-bodied sista with her hair pulled back in a pony-tail, and we started talking, outside of her house. She invited me in, and it was pretty much downhill, from there. We went at it for a while, in her room. It was good, but nothing really remarkable, really.

Shortly after that, I found myself walking through her house. I can't remember if she was asleep, or just wasn't around, but I was alone for a while. That is until I felt the presence of someone following me around. When I turned around to try to get a glimpse of this person, a hand reached out and grabbed me by the wrist. It _burned_ on my skin like a hot iron (but the pain was dilluted). The arm was covered in blood, and attached to a young boy with a wicked grin on his face. He started attacking me, clawing at me with these really sharp fingers (his actual fingers, not finger nails). He began to disappear and reappear, kind of like teleporting, and though I can't remember him actually saying it, he made it clear that he was a demon, and continued assaulting me. Just when he was really beginning to wear me down, I realized that this was all a dream.

I grabbed a hold of him and we began to grapple a little bit, then I slung him back over my shoulder, making him crash through the wall behind me. The sky had turned to day, and sunlight poured in through the hole. I flew out of the house and landed in the front yard, just as the demon was picking himself up. I brought my arms down at my sides and tried to create an energy blast, but I couldn't get it to work, no matter how hard I visualized. Instead, reached one hand out and picked up a large section of the lawn soil with telekinesis and slung it at him, smashing him over the head with it, to stun him. Then, seeing that my TK was still affective, I pushed a hand out toward him, using a "force" type of push and making him fly across the lawn and crash into the outside of the house.

I don't remember if we continued fighting or not, but the next thing I remember is flying around, looking for something else to do (and someone else to have sex with, actually  :tongue2: ). I looked at my hands to try to keep the dream stablized, and was surprised at how normal they looked. There were a few scratches on them, after having just gotten into the fight, but they looked normal, otherwise. Since there really weren't any people around the neighborhood, I practiced my flight control, and was having a little trouble controlling my speed. I couldn't really accelerate like I wanted to.

It was then that I thought about the task of the month. The first DC I came across was a man that was standing outside his house, watering his plants. I landed in his driveway and said "Hey, tell me something about myself that I don't know." He looked at me and replied "You're a dream character" with this really goofy grin on his face. I didn't really feel like getting into a debate with him, so I just kinda rolled my eyes at him and flew off to find something else to do. I figured that was good enough, since I at least asked and got an answer.

Don't really remember anything after that.

----------


## Binsk

Lol, "Your a dream character!" Well... that is true, since your body isn't ACTUALLY in the dream. Heh. That sounded like one full dream! Sex ,fight ,and flying.  :wink2:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Lol, "Your a dream character!" Well... that is true, since your body isn't ACTUALLY in the dream. Heh. That sounded like one full dream! Sex ,fight ,and flying.



Lol. Yeah, I didn't even stop to think that what he said actually made a little sense! haha. 

And I'd say it was definitely pretty fulfilling.  ::D:  I wish it would have lasted a little while longer, though.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Pretty wild.  Perhaps he was a lucid dreamer at the time thinking that YOU were the DC?   :tongue2:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Pretty wild.  Perhaps he was a lucid dreamer at the time thinking that YOU were the DC?



Haha. Yeah, that didn't even cross my mind, until someone brought it up later on. I don't necessarily believe in the whole dream-sharing thing, but I'm definitely open to the possibility.  ::D:

----------

